# Spiders behind wing mirrors



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

How do you guys get rid of them?? I have one that's driving me mad!!!!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Give it a drink of water through the gap around the mirror.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I just pick them out and lash them, evening time is the best time to catch the little buggers.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

as above..... simple really


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Pressure washer.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have always found that using a PW doesn't get rid of them...

They are very good at dealing with "rain", as they have evolved over many thousands of years.....  

Only way to really get rid of them IMO, is to catch them and remove them from the car.....

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well my nearside wing mirror spider is currently residing in my vacuum cleaner  I gave the cab of the van a bit of a tickle yesterday and said spider was sat out in his web - gotcha! Boris, my offside mirror spider is a clever beggar though, he saw me coming I think and legged it behind the mirror glass, we have history, Boris and me  But I'm going out to wash the van in a mo so he can expect a light shower of APC followed by a mild Tsunami. Doubt it'll make any difference though, I never seem to get rid of the beggar, and no doubt come the morning, his web will be there once more :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I laughed at your reason for editing more than your actual post :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

oooh, mick is having a bad day!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

They are clever little sods but a nice blast of strong apc does it


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

I sit there stalking them for days; sometimes weeks. Watching from roof tops, memorizing their daily routine, and then I STRIKE!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Brake cleaner and a lighter :devil:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

i've had one move in in the last week or so and he's doing my head in! makes a web from half way down the door to the mirror, im going to see if i can turn the mirror all the way to one side and see him, element of surprise then blast him out with the pw


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

G101 is very good at dealing with pests. If you get a wasp or fly hanging around give it a good blast with the G101 and watch it drop!


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

Driving at 3 figure speeds does not work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Best way I have found to get incy wincy out is to feed him/her, it will jump out to wrap up the daddy long legs (lot of them about at the min) then you scoop the lot up with hand/kitchen roll.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I must try a blast of super degreaser on the bugger. 

I've got rid of his web this morning, no sign of the bugger at all after that. I know he's behind that bloody glass.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Jay said:


> Driving at 3 figure speeds does not work.


I dont mind them , I took one all the way to France and back during the summer , one trip was around 7 hours of 80mph driving , 20 minutes after stopping out he popped again to repair his web

We did around 2000 miles in 2 weeks , bet he had some stories to tell his mates when we got back


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Just reached stage 6 of todays detail - Hob Nobs and coffee. Got out there, and there is a web from the nearside mirror to the door  They don't mess about these blighters, yesterday the nearside one and his web took a trip up my crevice tool, so another has moved in pretty quick. So, it was loads of APC all around and behind the mirrors and a prolonged flush with the hose pipe. Didn't see any spiders exiting the mirrors though, but I hope that's spoiled their day to say the least. No doubt the beggars will be back again in the morning, bandy legged little [email protected]


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

'Mon the spiders!!!!!!










:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Caught mine and stamped on it squashing it flat, but the little bugger was back next morning!!! Says it all really, there is no way to eliminte incy so I reckon we should start a thread, "who has the best looking spider" with pics.:lol:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

When you think about it, they are like illegal imigrants, they must walk up the tyres, across the suspension, passing lots and lots of very nice hidy places on the way but they ignore all these places just to get to the wing mirror which is obviously the most beneficial place to them Just as the illegals do to get to the UK where they know they too will get the equivalent of a nice comfy wing mirror!:thumb:


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

westerman said:


> ...just to get to the wing mirror which is obviously the most beneficial place to them


Especially if you have heated ones.

Just be thankful you don't have a Land Rover.

Apparently, every Land Rover dealer has a stock of "LRS", or Land Rover Spiders.

If you take one in for service, and they find yours is missing, they'll reinstall one free of charge. :lol:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Brake Cleaner and a lighter


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

g101, they hate it, and just fall out the mirror and die


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Well my nearside wing mirror spider is currently residing in my vacuum cleaner  I gave the cab of the van a bit of a tickle yesterday and said spider was sat out in his web - gotcha! Boris, my offside mirror spider is a clever beggar though, he saw me coming I think and legged it behind the mirror glass, we have history, Boris and me  But I'm going out to wash the van in a mo so he can expect a light shower of APC followed by a mild Tsunami. Doubt it'll make any difference though, I never seem to get rid of the beggar, and no doubt come the morning, his web will be there once more :wall:


he should actually start contributing to the fuel.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Just reached stage 6 of todays detail - Hob Nobs and coffee. Got out there, and there is a web from the nearside mirror to the door  They don't mess about these blighters, yesterday the nearside one and his web took a trip up my crevice tool, *so another has moved in pretty quick*. So, it was loads of APC all around and behind the mirrors and a prolonged flush with the hose pipe. Didn't see any spiders exiting the mirrors though, but I hope that's spoiled their day to say the least. No doubt the beggars will be back again in the morning, bandy legged little [email protected]


claiming squatters rights Mick?


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Park your car in a stationary position in a well lit area say a multi story car park for example approx 2hrs after you normaly would leave your car parked for the night. Leave your windows down and stay seated should not take long the spiders will spin their webs thinking they are home for the night! Catch them they will be quick and well trained at dissapearing. I came accross this technique by accident and caught 2 spiders that had been driving me mad for months did'nt know how easy it was to trick them!


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

I just take the mirror glass out. Nowhere to hide then :devil:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

betterware sell a anti-spider spray i spray on the outside of my windows it deters them from coming in the house ,i just spray behind mirrors .....hey presto no spiders :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Some citrus degreaser gets them out they hate the smell as it's very strong !

You won't see them coming back that fast again !
Or you can use Surface Spray designed for spiders that will knock it out of it's place for good :lol::lol:

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

:lol: just caught on to this thread


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

i used some anti spider stuff from tesco's for a quid. u have to re-apply every 3 months to keep them away.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I may have to get this spray. 

After I got rid of his web yesterday, he's trying to be clever and fool me into thinking he's not there by weaving a really really fine web. The clever little thing. I'll get him over the weekend for sure!


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

Every bloody morning a new web appears INSIDE, between the mirror and the dash 

Still havnt caught him!!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

No web this morning for me! I think he's snuggling behind for a few days.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

adseybear said:


> Every bloody morning a new web appears INSIDE, between the mirror and the dash
> 
> Still havnt caught him!!


+1!!

Got a 90 SV, and theyre fkin everywhere!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> G101 is very good at dealing with pests. If you get a wasp or fly hanging around give it a good blast with the G101 and watch it drop!


1000's of ants in my shed and nothing was getting rid of them - apart from tardis :devil: they went crazy and ran about everywhere


----------



## ratty (Aug 18, 2010)

adseybear said:


> Every bloody morning a new web appears INSIDE, between the mirror and the dash
> 
> Still havnt caught him!!


I hate spiders so much i would burn my car!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> How do you guys get rid of them?? I have one that's driving me mad!!!!


You will get rid of the spider when you sell the car, will be a freebie for the new owner lol.


----------



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

I found these two hanging from the washing line, one bright evening. As Harry Hill says.....FIGHT!!


----------



## Tonyl55 (Dec 15, 2008)

Remove mirror glass, hold the bit of web that the spider is hanging on. Break the web with the spider still in your hand, go near tree's or near to someone's house, and let the spider go.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Tonyl55 said:


> Remove mirror glass, hopefully with the spider clinging to the back of it. Hold mirror glass firmly in one hand, and beat spider with rolled up autotrader. Repeat until dead.


 :thumb: 

On another spidery note, there are loads of webs outside and whilst out having a smoke, it's fascinating watching the spiders constructing them. Even better is flicking the ash into the web and watching the spider scurry across and deal with it. Some it appears are a bit kinky, spinning the ash and wrapping it tightly in their silky web stuff. Others, with impressive dexterity, unpick the ash, then whilst clinging onto the web with their back legs, lean over backwards and toss the ash away. Very clever things they are. Still don't want the beggars in my mirrors though, nor the one that leaves a web across the inside of my driver's door every morning so I get a facefull when I climb in. Not likely to catch many flies there anyway you spidery muppet, bog off why don't you! :wall:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ never saw a spider make a web must be pretty cool, as long as it's not in my car or on my wing mirror! but as you say i don't see why they go through the effort of making them inside the car.

but on a side note Mick everytime i see your posts it makes me laugh lol


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

You need to come down to Devon to see the spiders we've got behind our wing mirrors Dipesh!!!

See the article here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1317645/Spiders-GREEN-FANGS-discovered-Devon.html


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

ant_s said:


> ^^ never saw a spider make a web must be pretty cool, as long as it's not in my car or on my wing mirror! but as you say i don't see why they go through the effort of making them inside the car.
> 
> but on a side note Mick everytime i see your posts it makes me laugh lol


Not only that, but I want to know how the beggars are getting in  I've currently got one that keeps making a web from around the seatbelt hanger across to the top of the steering wheel and another on the inside of the passenger door which just makes a web across the side window... Must be getting in through the vents I suppose, but they must be going hungry as they can't be catching much. Very clever at making webs, not so smart at where they deploy them though


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

ratty said:


> I hate spiders so much i would burn my car!


I would seriously think about trying some G101 first :thumb:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

ajc347 said:


> You need to come down to Devon to see the spiders we've got behind our wing mirrors Dipesh!!!
> 
> See the article here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1317645/Spiders-GREEN-FANGS-discovered-Devon.html


Sod that, can on linx + lighter, it is cruel but really hate them just reading that made my skin crawl.

When I washed my car the over day the spider must have got annoyed with me keep washing his home away he crawled inside the car, not nice when you are driving along and this shadow of a spider appears, scared the **** out me.

Was a big one as well!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

ajc347 said:


> You need to come down to Devon to see the spiders we've got behind our wing mirrors Dipesh!!!
> 
> See the article here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1317645/Spiders-GREEN-FANGS-discovered-Devon.html


Wow! Makes mine look like a baby.

He's still there too, just I think he's mved behind the mirror now. I'm just waiting for him to pop out...


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Well, I think I have managed to get rid of mine - two days and no web reappearing.

I gave the spider a foam party! - Snowfoamed the mirror, making sure plenty went behind the glass and swilled out of the bottom.

Looks like I may have sorted it! :thumb:


----------

